# Ozito



## hayden (1/5/09)

i had my recent trip to bunnings when i came across this




http://www.ozito.com.au/productinfo.aspx?prodid=OZCO2FCA

it retails for about $73. and that buys the cylinder outright including gas. there is a swap system in place or you can refill them, so im told there is also a mini regulator that can be bought with it



http://www.ozito.com.au/productinfo.aspx?prodid=OZCO2RKA
thinking maybe use these instead of the soda stream? or for people just getting into kegging if they dont want to -rent- a cylinder like me.


----------



## InCider (1/5/09)

Not a bad score Half-fix

Weight of empty cylinder	815g
Weight of full cylinder	1355g 

That's about the same as the kegerator one I was given I think. $10 a refill @ Beerwah HBS.

I'd check the capacity of the bottle.

InCider.


----------



## joshuahardie (1/5/09)

Looks very similar to a paintball style one that I use....

Nice find.


----------



## pixelboy (1/5/09)

I'm still looking for a replacement for my sodastream system..

That means its about 540gm of co2/fill?

Might have to ring my local bunnings and get the dirt!


----------



## hayden (1/5/09)

capacity is about 500gm at the least. might give it go next week. just gotta get some pinlock disconnects


----------



## Doogiechap (1/5/09)

If you have the means to refill then these paintball tanks of the same capacity are only $39 (no CO2 included)


----------



## hayden (1/5/09)

think they are the same tank. different thread fitting, but looks like a possibility. i liked the ozito on cause you can get a pressure regulator and gauge with it for an extra $10 or so.


----------



## pixelboy (1/5/09)

They have them at Dural Bunnings (not my closest but not too bad) for $75. Swap is $15.95 and yes, they contain 540gms of co2, about 2 sodastream tanks.

hmm.. if only Thornleigh Bunnings had them


----------



## hayden (1/5/09)

i should call my local bunnings as well see i the have 'em


----------



## Supra-Jim (1/5/09)

From memory not all Bunnings carry these, so probably worth ringing around before jumping in the car.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Bribie G (1/5/09)

Ozito, AFAIK is a 'house' brand at Bunnings, I have an Ozito electric lawnmower and an Ozito whippersnipper which are top quality (not to mention only $100 for the mower  ) Although I'm not kegging I wouldn't mind getting the set for doing CO2 flushes of cubes, fermenters after racking or lids off after Polyclaring, etc etc, should last yonks with those sorts of applications.

Edit: thanks for the heads up.


----------



## joshuahardie (1/5/09)

Doogiechap said:


> If you have the means to refill then these paintball tanks of the same capacity are only $39 (no CO2 included)



Yep, that would be about the same that I use.
attaches to a soda stream adapter, 

not too cost effective if you are force carbing, 
but i am priming kegs with sugar and using the gas to dispense

I was told I would get approx 6 kegs dispensed, to early to tell if that is correct though.

seeing the LHBS offers swap and go for 15 dollars, it is a good solution for me.


----------



## pixelboy (1/5/09)

Yeah Ozito is a Bunnings brand.. cant get their products anywhere else.


----------



## hayden (1/5/09)

yeah i found out why they are hard to find. they had a big recall (unsure why) and only have re released them in certain stores it'll take a while before they are available at them all.


----------



## gap (1/5/09)

joshuahardie said:


> Yep, that would be about the same that I use.
> attaches to a soda stream adapter,
> 
> not too cost effective if you are force carbing,
> ...



Hello Josh,

This sound like a good idea for me. I run a split gas line - one line to my aspirator and 2 beer engines and the other to kegs attached to fonts and standard taps.

i could use the paint ball cylinder for my beer engines and leave the big cylinder to dispense my other keg s.

Could be cheaper to buy the cylinder and a reg instead of using a dual reg to dispense at different pressures.

Where to fill a paint ball cylinder in the Blue Mountains?

Regards


Graeme


----------



## joshuahardie (1/5/09)

gap said:


> This sound like a good idea for me. I run a split gas line - one line to my aspirator and 2 beer engines and the other to kegs attached to fonts and standard taps.
> 
> i could use the paint ball cylinder for my beer engines and leave the big cylinder to dispense my other keg s.
> 
> ...



Hi Graeme, 
If you already have your system set up like you, say is it really worth the extra money and hassle of finding paint ball gear, buying more regs etc, to achieve the same outcome?

As for where to find a cyclinder, i guess you could buy one off the web, via the link in a previous post (was cheaper than what mine cost)
or i guess you could call some of these people to see if they can help
good luck
Josh

Adventure Quest Paintball Skirmish Pty Ltd
1200 Putty Rd Blaxland's Ridge NSW 2758 
ph: (02) 9808 6333

Heartbreak Ridge Paintball
829 Richmond Rd Marsden Park NSW 2765 
ph: (02) 9838 3058

Adventure Quest Paintball Skirmish
Windsor NSW 2756 
ph: (02) 9808 6333

Aussie Paintball Games & Supplies
762 Springwood Rd Yarramundi NSW 2753 
ph: (02) 4776 1700

Fireball Paintball
Hartley Valley Rd Hartley NSW 2790 
ph: (02) 6355 2368


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (1/5/09)

Hi all, 

As doogie said, that cylinder is the same as a paintball cylinder except that it's and alloy not steel, which means that it will last for 10 years before it need a hydro test instead of 5. The cylinders actually come from these guys, http://www.diemen.com.au/index.php.

The one thing that I found is they are pretty expensive. Someone on the forum bought one of these and had a few problems with gas leaks on the connections. I think the fix was to pull it apart and tape the connections.

I bought a paintball cylinder for $35 from a place in western sydney, http://www.paintballshop.com/Browse.aspx?W...&ID=2013869. Then I got a filling station from a place in Victoria for about $80, and I can refill it from my MKOL cylinder (just have turn it upside down). So what I do now is have my paintball cylinder on my micromatic reg with a soda stream adaptor so if ever I get a leak in the system I don't end up losing the rest of the main cylinder. And when I use up the main cylinder I still have gas in the paintball cylinder to use until I can get a refill or swap for the main one. The other advantage is that I don't have to have a second reg for my party keg, I just grab the reg and paintball tank out of the fridge and away we go.

There is no way I would try to bodgey something up to refill these cylinders. It's not worth the saving of a few dollars if you blow your head off. I did a fair bit of research before I went down this path to try to keep it as safe as possible. 

Cheers.
Farside


----------



## Snow (1/5/09)

half-fix said:


> i had my recent trip to bunnings when i came across this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone know if that Ozito reg would fit on a sodastream bottle, or would work with the sodastream adaptor?

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Bizier (1/5/09)

I hope that these are better quality than my Ozito hammer drill.


----------



## hayden (1/5/09)

yeah they identified the leaking problem hence why they recalled them. aparently it has now been fixed.


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (1/5/09)

Snow said:


> Does anyone know if that Ozito reg would fit on a sodastream bottle, or would work with the sodastream adaptor?
> 
> Cheers - Snow




It has the same thread as a soda stream bottle but the ozito/paintball valves have a little bit more thread than the soda stream ones. Also the paintball tanks seal around the edge of the valve where as the soda stream seal on the top of the valve. So you need to make sure that the paintball valve has no dents or gouges on the top surface of the valve so it will seal with the soda stream adaptor.


----------



## Snow (1/5/09)

FarsideOfCrazy said:


> It has the same thread as a soda stream bottle but the ozito/paintball valves have a little bit more thread than the soda stream ones. Also the paintball tanks seal around the edge of the valve where as the soda stream seal on the top of the valve. So you need to make sure that the paintball valve has no dents or gouges on the top surface of the valve so it will seal with the soda stream adaptor.


Sorry I don't quite get it. If the reg has the same thread as a sodastream bottle, then why would I need an adaptor? I don't want the tank, just the reg - so from what you're saying, I should be able to screw the Ozito reg straight onto my sodastream bottle?

Cheers - Snow


----------



## hayden (1/5/09)

oh only need to worry about the adaptor if you have already bought it and have it hooked up to a normal regulator etc. as the threads are the same, soda stream should connect to teh ozito reg with out too much hassle.

i think >>


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (1/5/09)

Snow said:


> Sorry I don't quite get it. If the reg has the same thread as a sodastream bottle, then why would I need an adaptor? I don't want the tank, just the reg - so from what you're saying, I should be able to screw the Ozito reg straight onto my sodastream bottle?
> 
> Cheers - Snow



No I don't think it will work that way around. You might have to put an oring in the ozito reg because the reg will rely on the valve sealing around the outside where as the sodastream seals on the top.

Here is a paintball/ozito valve, notice how the o-ring is around the edge.







Here is a sodastream valve, notice there is no oring around the valve but it has abit more thread,






So if you try to screw a sodastream bottle in that reg it will leak unless you put a seal in it some how. An o-ring should do the job, but these swell with co2 when they are connected which is why the co2 regs use a polyurethane seal not rubber, they do however go back to their original shape after a few days.

This is why I use a sodastream adaptor on my micromatic reg to use a paintball cylinder. 

Hope this clears it up for you snow.

Farside


----------



## hayden (1/5/09)

thats why we love yah farside got the right info ;P


----------



## Snow (1/5/09)

Thanks Far-side - great info.

- Snow


----------



## hayden (1/5/09)

they are hard to find at the moment because of the recall. getting the stock they are a bit slow


----------



## paulwolf350 (3/5/09)

What are they designed for? connecting to a welder?

I cant really walk into bunnings asking for a cylinder to adapt to my beer keg setup

Paul


----------



## hayden (3/5/09)

no welders use a (noble gas) such as argon etc. these co2 cylinders are for portable compressed air tools. when a compressor isnt an option. also good for inflating things etc. thats why the regulator that you buy for it has the same generic air hose connector on it.


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (3/5/09)

paulwolf350 said:


> What are they designed for? connecting to a welder?
> 
> I cant really walk into bunnings asking for a cylinder to adapt to my beer keg setup
> 
> Paul




No, they are designed for use with a nail gun and be totaly portable. No need for a compressor. Just hang the reg and cylinder off your tool belt and away you go. Apparently you can get about 500 shots per cylinder.

Yes you can walk in and just buy the cylinder but a paintball cylinder is a bit cheaper.


----------



## hayden (3/5/09)

but air tools such as the air grinder, or die grinder will chew through the cylinder in under and hour easily cause they are very inefficient


----------



## paulwolf350 (3/5/09)

Thanks fellas

Paul


----------



## Carbonator (3/5/09)

paulwolf350 said:


> I cant really walk into bunnings asking for a cylinder to adapt to my beer keg setup



Why not? Those back-packers need some comic relief during their day at work, just like you!


Ozito, RUN FOR YOUR LIFE!

Give money to P Brock magnet foundation!

Ozito, "Good old aussie" brand!


Come on guys, lets get serious about this!


----------



## MHB (3/5/09)

After having a chat with the guys at Diemen last year I got some sample bottles in same as the Ozito bottle but with this type of thread on/off valve and fits straight onto a standard regulator.
View attachment 26789

Now there is a whole range of sizes all with standard reg threads and valves, Mykegonlegs is distributing them or you can get them direct from Diemen
View attachment 26790

They have been fully checked out and are legal, should be available to buy or refillable at any Mykegonlegs stockist.

MHB


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (3/5/09)

Yeah MHB, 

If those were out before I got my other cylinders I would have just bought the one with the on/off valve.


----------



## MHB (3/5/09)

I am trying to get some of the new valves, should be just a screw in replacement, I have a couple of Ozito bottles that could use an upgrade.



MHB


----------



## Jye (8/9/09)

Just picked up one of these for $15 at Bunnings Underwood  Used the same method when buying my sodastream bottles... take it to the counter with the youngest, most disinterested young lady and they swipe it through as a refill/swap.

The thread is a bit shorter than the SS but screws onto the adaptor fine.


----------



## mr_tyreman (8/9/09)

When i was reasearching C02, i was told i would need 'food grade' gas.... i dont think the bunnings stuff would be food grade....

no idea if this is even important though.

i used to work at repco, and they sell similar bottles for welding, with C02, for aboiut $30-$40


----------



## manticle (8/9/09)

Bizier said:


> quality





Bizier said:


> Ozito



hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## hayden (9/9/09)

well better than having some random junky blowing on hose at the end of your keg and or a bicycle pump. heh heh


----------

